# Help securing metal gazebo to paver patio



## Jem555 (May 15, 2015)

We have a 10'x10' metal gazebo on our paver patio (standard sized bricks on top of dirt). There are 4 posts on the gazebo, each of which has two holes for staking into the ground. Additionally each post has two ropes tied to 2 stakes in the ground. Currently, all the stakes (4 per post for a total of 16) are just metal rods inserted into the ground (in the tiny space between the bricks or through the grass at the edges). 

It's been swaying for a few weeks and today we had a decent storm and now it has almost toppled over. A few chairs are helping to prop up the posts. We obviously need to secure it properly. 

So should I take off a few bricks at each post location and use some sort of soil anchor and screw? How long should the screws be? Or should I leave the bricks in place and use masonry screws? How long should the masonry screws be?

Any advice will be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Masonry screws will NOT do it , there is not enough weight in the few pavers that you will be anchoring to.

Either use the auger anchors you mentioned, or install a concrete footer at each corner to anchor to.

Do the same at the rope ties on the upper corners, out about ten feet or more, depending on the available room, then use a yellow hose over the rope to indicate that this is a trip hazard. 


ED


----------



## Jem555 (May 15, 2015)

de-nagorg said:


> Masonry screws will NOT do it , there is not enough weight in the few pavers that you will be anchoring to.
> 
> Either use the auger anchors you mentioned, or install a concrete footer at each corner to anchor to.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply. Just to clarify, I could probably use 4 different bricks per post for a total of 16 bricks. Is that still not enough weight?


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

With the big sail that a gazebo is the 4 bricks per post is not enough weight.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Jem555 said:


> Thank you for your reply. Just to clarify, I could probably use 4 different bricks per post for a total of 16 bricks. Is that still not enough weight?


That will just make a bigger rock thrown into your house, or car, or "oh no"  the neighbors picture window.

Do you really want that. 

temporarily remove enough pavers to dig a proper footing, use a 12 inch sono-tube, at least 2 feet deep at each corner, fill with concrete, cure, then install the canopy, and cover the concrete with the pavers again.

Then anchor the upper corners as I described with more sono-tubes and concrete with an eyebolt and a yellow garden hose covered rope tie out.


ED


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Majority of those Gazebo's are made for temp. use only. After a while, they get pretty tattered and the members end up coming apart when the rivets break.

You are really better in having a real gazebo put up, not use a Shade unit, made for watching games or when you go camping.


----------



## Jem555 (May 15, 2015)

Thanks guys for your feedback. Ideally I'd like to avoid making any permanent changes to my patio. Would it be at all feasible to use four large planters, place my posts in the planters and then use a combination of concrete and sand to weigh down my four posts? I'd be able to use at least 100lb sand per planter for a total of 400+ lbs. 
Thanks again.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Jem555 said:


> Thanks guys for your feedback. Ideally I'd like to avoid making any permanent changes to my patio. Would it be at all feasible to use four large planters, place my posts in the planters and then use a combination of concrete and sand to weigh down my four posts? I'd be able to use at least 100lb sand per planter for a total of 400+ lbs.
> Thanks again.


would WORK.

Substitute the sand with some old iron barbell weights, at least 100 lbs each.

edit/added: Still tie the upper sections to the yard stakes, these things are usually flimsy and it will still wrack badly without the tie downs.


Then you could use the planters as planters too.


ED


----------

